# Proposed Australian laws. Lying about your job to a potential conquest = sexual assault?



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2019)

Now I ain't saying she's a gold digger but girls like cars and money... there are any number of songs that note such things, or if we are dealing with Australians then 


It has been a joke for many years, and I even recall seeing it as part of a sketch or sorts on a TV show called Hustle (follows a bunch of conmen, one of them at one point had several phones with different high end professions on the back), but it seems we may actually be seeing the first attempts to put it into law.
Australia then potentially continues to be the "hold my beer" country in the "who can strip away freedoms the fastest" contest, doubly so if they can be puritanical along the way.
Under some proposed interpretations from the The New South Wales Law Reform Commission it seems they are looking at making lying to sleep with someone enough to find yourself in front of the beak, as opposed to just making you a dick. Now this is not just whether your STD panel is clear (and if you knowingly sleep with someone having not disclosed HIV positive status then I can happily see someone slapped with attempted murder, if not actual murder), or even the sexual hygiene stuff some of the Nordic countries go in for, but potentially lying about marital status, possibly your income/job title, and other such things.

https://10daily.com.au/news/a191106...ld-soon-be-considered-sexual-assault-20191106 also notes that consent might well need to be affirmative (the classic joke about getting people to sign a form maybe then becoming reality) as opposed to passive engagement, said affirmation also needing to be reaffirmed upon every substantial change in act (the natural of substantial presumably then being up to the court).
Said article also quotes what I presume to be a criminologist they interviewed (the formatting is confusing here)


> telling someone you love them when you don’t, pretending to be rich and well connected when you are not, claiming educational achievements that you don’t possess, denying a complex sexual history – say, with same sex partners – could all conceivably count as fraudulently obtaining sexual consent.



Another article https://www.news.com.au/technology/...t/news-story/af359de18eba4b56cf1cfa19d2c2f74f notes its potential use in combatting "catfishing" (the practice wherein one pretends to be someone else, possibly an entirely fictitious person, to engage in a relationship) but I am not sure what warrants the attention of such a law, never mind the potential side effects.

Personally I would also be curious to know what goes if you failed to disclose infertility (be it because of various tubes being snipped or otherwise) in such scenarios, though the UK appears to have had just such a case earlier this year https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-49127545 . Furthermore what if they misunderstand you -- were I to go practice my trade in Australia (it is, or perhaps was as I have not checked them since the last reform, one of the "more, more, more" trades on their list of desired ones) or the US then I would be rather well compensated, however in the UK... let's just say that does not happen if a potential employer can even be found.

Thoughts and opinions here?


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 12, 2019)

Says worse about the purported victims than the perps.


----------



## cots (Nov 16, 2019)

It's sad that we live in a day that people would "fake" who they are or sleep with someone when they have a deadly contagious disease. I'm not sure it outlawing lying is the answer, but society in general could really benefit from less liars.


----------

